# Hello from Poplar Bluff Missouri



## Jangodog (Aug 17, 2012)

I have been a bow hunter since the early 80's.
But am brand new to the forum stuff.
I spend about two weeks each year hunting 
about a 4 hour drive from home. Always on 
The look out for new public land to hunt.
Does any one have any good sources for
That that a guy could use on an iPhone ?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Jangodog (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to Archery Talk !


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jangodog.


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

Isn't there a national park just north of Poplar Bluff off of hwy 67 I think? I used to hunt out there when I was a kid, like 40 years ago.

Its been many years but I remember always seeing nice deer out there.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT... Enjoy


----------



## Jangodog (Aug 17, 2012)

There is a state park north of town on Wappapello Lake,
that is where I grew up. There are plenty of places to hunt
In this area, and I hunt quit a few location. But each year
I take two weeks and hunt norther Missouri, close to Macon.
That is the location I am wanting to learn more about.


----------



## banditt007 (Aug 21, 2012)

dont mind me i'm just appeasing the spam blocker by getting my post count up, how annoying...


----------

